# High Voltage Cable Inspection



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

great video seen it before however that would sure break up your normal hum drum routine!


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is from an IMAX helicopter documentary called *IMAX Presents - Straight Up: Helicopters in Action (2003)*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

quite a few agencies (osha) took offense to this when they first started doing this work - i believe that repairs are made in the same manner


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I sure hope those guys are paid well. Call me ignorant but I wouldn't do it.


----------

